
Show HN: A modern macOS markdown editor (work in progress) - lukak
https://github.com/lukakerr/twig
======
notheguyouthink
This looks nice! Would you mind commenting a bit on implementation of the
actual editor components? It looks like you're heavily using swift/xcode - is
it entirely swift?

How does the editor itself work, does Xcode have components? Are you drawing
them?

I've been curious to try and make GUIs for my editor of choice (vim and
kakoune), so I'd love to hear your experience on the actual editor portion of
your app. It visually looks nice!

------
gmemstr
Looks good but you may want to consider changing the name as to not clash with
[https://twig.symfony.com/](https://twig.symfony.com/)

